# joint story? any takers?



## Lynexi (May 20, 2012)

So I wanna write a story, short or long. That has to do with furries gone 'wrong'so to speak

Would anyone be interested? It would be like an rp...but to story extent. If you get what I mean?

Lemme know!


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 20, 2012)

Furries gone "wrong"! What does that mean? Could it be like the Furry version of COPS, filmed on location with the men and women of the Dogtown Police Dept?

"Bad Furs, Bad Furs, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do, when they come for you?"


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2012)

I'd be interested if you can provide some more details about it.


----------



## FanaticRat (May 20, 2012)

What Aleu said. Also:



> Furries gone "wrong"! What does that mean? Could it be like the Furry version of COPS, filmed on location with the men and women of the Dogtown Police Dept?
> 
> "Bad Furs, Bad Furs, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do, when they come for you?"



That would be rather hilarious.


----------



## Lynexi (May 22, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I'd be interested if you can provide some more details about it.



 Well. for example...i was thinking along the lines of that in the future furs are of a higher rank then humans...or a group of them are..m.anyways!I was thinking that my unmade character can start off human and the theres some kind of testing that would allow certain humans to become furs and they need volunteers for and she goes but then something about her genetics doesnt quite work and she only winds up with certain parts of the test animal...its just an idea that poped into my head and I wanted to actually go forward with it so if anyones still interested? And I apologize for any typos..im on a touchscreen phone right now and not yet fully used to it...


----------



## Lynexi (May 22, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Furries gone "wrong"! What does that mean? Could it be like the Furry version of COPS, filmed on location with the men and women of the Dogtown Police Dept?
> 
> "Bad Furs, Bad Furs, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do, when they come for you?"



That would indeed be hilarious. Id be willing to do that with you


----------



## Aleu (May 23, 2012)

Lynexi said:


> Well. for example...i was thinking along the lines of that in the future furs are of a higher rank then humans...or a group of them are..m.anyways!I was thinking that my unmade character can start off human and the theres some kind of testing that would allow certain humans to become furs and they need volunteers for and she goes but then something about her genetics doesnt quite work and she only winds up with certain parts of the test animal...its just an idea that poped into my head and I wanted to actually go forward with it so if anyones still interested? And I apologize for any typos..im on a touchscreen phone right now and not yet fully used to it...



That sounds quite interesting, I'd be willing to do it :3


----------



## Lynexi (May 23, 2012)

Aleu said:


> That sounds quite interesting, I'd be willing to do it :3


Awesome! Do you have a skype? Or another messenger system?
Or would you prefer notes?


----------



## Aleu (May 24, 2012)

Lynexi said:


> Awesome! Do you have a skype? Or another messenger system?
> Or would you prefer notes?



I have Skype and I also use YIM but I'm not on that as much.


----------



## Lynexi (May 24, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I have Skype and I also use YIM but I'm not on that as much.



I sent you my skype name.


----------

